# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  το πρώτο μπανάκι της Κλαιρούλας μου

## maria-karolina

Σήμερα ήταν μία αρκετά ηλιόλουστη μέρα με αρκετά καλή θερμοκρασία! Γιαυτό βγάλαμε το κλουβάκι με το κοκατιλάκι μας στο μπαλκόνι μιας και ο καιρός το επέτρεπε! Της άρεσε πάρα πολύ που τη "χτυπούσε" ο ήλιος και έκανε αρκετά σφυρίγματα! Της έβαλα λοιπόν τη μπανιέρα μέσα αλλά για μία ακόμα φορά ούτε που την πλησίασε! Έτσι λοιπόν αποφασίσαμε με το φίλο μου να την βρέξουμε λιγάκι με το ψεκαστήρι παρόλο που φοβόμασταν πως δεν θα της άρεσε... Δείτε λοιπόν τις αντιδράσεις της που μας έκαναν πολύ χαρούμενους!!!  :Party0035:

----------


## vagelis76

*Μια χαρά η μικρή!!!!!!!Είδες το καταχάρηκε....πιστεύω οτι αν το κάνετε λίγες φορές ακόμα,θα μάθει γλυκαθεί και θα πάει και στο μπολ με το νερό,οπότε θα κάνει μόνη της!!!!!!!
Μεγάλη προσοχή μη σου κρυώσει έξω,αν και είδα ήλιο φούλ!!!!!!*

----------


## maria-karolina

Ναι ναι το προσέξαμε πολύ, δεν την κάναμε τόσο καιρό γιατί φοβόμασταν τα ρεύματα γενικά και βασικά περιμέναμε μήπως έμπαινε μόνη της αλλά αφου δεν το τόλμησε από μόνη της (γενικά δεν είναι και πολύ τολμηρή) είπαμε να την παρακινήσουμε! Και σήμερα είχε τόσο ήλιο, ήταν η τέλεια ευκαιρία! Βαγγέλη να ξέρεις πως ένας λόγος που το δοκίμασα είναι ένα δικό σου βιντεάκι που είχα δει που έκανες μπάνιο το Ten σου και λέω θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ! Άμα σου πω πως μου άρεσε τόσο πολύ η διαδικασία που θέλω εκτός απο μόνη της στη μπανιέρα, να την κάνω κι εγώ μπανάκι με το ψεκαστήρι πού και πού θα με πεις τρελλή??? Νομίζω πως είναι μία στιγμή που ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά ειδικά άμα την βγάλω έξω και την ακουμπίσω στο τραπέζι και την βρέξω!!! Πειράζει άμα το κάνω εγώ πού και πού???

----------


## maria-karolina

εδώ είμαστε αμέσως μετά το μπάνιο...

----------


## vagelis76

Και καλά κάνεις και θέλεις να τη κάνεις εσύ μπάνιο.....εγώ τρελή δε θα σε πώ γιατί τα ίδια κάνω με τα δικά μου....
Είναι μια διαδικασία που θα σε φέρει κοντά της ,γιατί της αρέσει και αν κάτι τους αρέσει ρίχνουν τον εγωισμό και ξεχνάνε μικροφοβίες υποκύπτοντας στο πειρασμό....

Συμβουλή....πρόσεχε γλυκοκοιτάει το αγόρι σου..... βλέπω να στο κλέβει στο τέλος... :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: (χιούμορ) :Thumbdown:

----------


## maria-karolina

χαχαχχαχα άστα η αδυναμία που του έχει, έχει ήδη φανεί!!! τι χρώματα και βλακείες, από αυτό νομίζω φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα το φύλο της  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  (πλάκα κάνω φυσικά) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως γενικά τον προσεγγίζει πιο εύκολα από εμένα ίσως γιατί τον βλέπει περισσότερες ώρες!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εξελίξεις βλέπω.Μια χαρά το μικρό προχωράει να ανακαλύπτει τον κόσμο.Μπράβο.Βάλτε ένα μπολ μεγάλο και ρηχό να το ευχαριστηθεί το πουλάκι και αφήσατε τους ψεκασμούς εσείς και ο Βαγγέλης. :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## marlene

Τρελό πουλάκι!! Να το χαίρεστε παιδιά, πολλά πολλά πλατσουρίσματα σας εύχομαι!!!

----------


## douke-soula

χαχαχαχα πολυ της αρεσε

----------


## maria-karolina

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πάρα πάρα πολύ!!! Χαίρομαι απίστευτα που βρήκα κι εγώ τον τρόπο να σας ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες και βιντεάκια της μικρής μου!!!  :Happy0064:

----------

